# Speedometer Fluctuates/bounces arounf



## smagaha1 (Feb 7, 2019)

My 2004 VW Golf 2.0 works just fine but the speedometer bounces around after driving for 10 mins between 65/80 mph. I replaced the speed sensor at a shop already but it didn't fix the problem. Can someone please help?


----------

